# RTX 3090, RTX 3080 oder RTX 3070?



## PCGH_Thilo (2. September 2020)

Nun ist die Katze also aus dem Sack - nach dem launigen Liveticker von Raff und Dave zu Gaming-Ampere und dem Spec-Summary zur RTX 3090 und Co.  kann man sich hier nach den ersten Eindrücken schon mal äußern.

Wird es einer der drei neuen RTX-30er-Karten oder heißt es weiter "Abwarten"? Danke wie immer für eure Teilnahme.


----------



## HisN (2. September 2020)

[x] 3090.
Ein Glück diesmal ohne VRAM-Reduzierung, wie zum letzten Generationswechsel.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. September 2020)

Wenn, dann RTX 3090 (primär wegen des Speichers). 
Aber insgesamt: Warten auf AMD und was die Boardpartner noch zaubern.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2020)

Ich warte noch ab, aber vermutlich eher die 3090 als eine 3080 (20GB Vram) oder AMD.
Mal gucken, was der Herbst so bringt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. September 2020)

100% sicher eine RTX3090, da kommt gar nichts anderes in frage, die Leistung benötige ich auch für meinen 3840x2160@120Hz OLED


----------



## Finallin (2. September 2020)

[X] - 3090 sehr wahrscheinlich eine FE, da mir das Design echt zusagt. Wird aber sowieso auf Wasser umgebaut.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

[X] Abwarten auf (Big) Navi 21


Wobei ich wohl erst wieder auf die nächste Generation warten werde. Da sollte es dann hoffentlich auch bei den Einstiegskarten 8 GiB VRAM geben.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. September 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn, dann RTX 3090 (primär wegen des Speichers).
> Aber insgesamt: Warten auf AMD und was die Boardpartner noch zaubern.


Genau das. Sollte eine 3080 mit angemessener Speichergröße kommen, wäre die natürlich auch interessant.


----------



## Duke711 (2. September 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nun ist die Katze also aus dem Sack - nach dem launigen Liveticker von Raff und Dave zu Gaming-Ampere und dem Spec-Summary zur RTX 3090 und Co.  kann man sich hier nach den ersten Eindrücken schon mal äußern.
> 
> Wird es einer der drei neuen RTX-30er-Karten oder heißt es weiter "Abwarten"? Danke wie immer für eure Teilnahme.



Eindeutig auf die Super und TI Modelle mit 16- 20 GB abwarten, denn diese werden kommen.


----------



## Sinusspass (2. September 2020)

[x] 3090, sofern euer Test nicht sagt, dass RTX 3000 doch Schrott ist. Später dann vermutlich noch ne zweite.
Dann irgendwas mit möglichst hohem Power- und Spannungslimit, wo es einen Heatkiller für gibt.
Dabei wollte ich dieses mal eigentlich gar nicht aufrüsten.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. September 2020)

[x] Sonstiges

Ich bin für mich persönlich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich nicht mehr über 1000€ für einen Pixelschubser ausgeben werde. Mir fehlt da mittlerweile die Relation zwischen Gaming-Ergebnis und Preis. Und die 3080 hat mir zu wenig VRAM. Von daher setze ich diesen Winter auf die Next-Gen Konsolen


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. September 2020)

[X] Abwarten auf (Big) Navi 21

Nvidia zwingt mich leider dazu. Preis und Leistung der 3070 würde mir zwar sehr ins Konzept passen, wenn da nicht schon wieder 8 GB an VRAM wären. Ich kann nur hoffen das die Gerüchte (_mehr sind es ja nicht_) für eine VRAM verbesserte 3070 wahr werden ...


----------



## sunburst1988 (2. September 2020)

[X] RTX 3090

Die Leistung kann ich bei 5120x1440 gut gebrauchen. RDR2 wird jedenfalls eine Augenweide werden


----------



## Caduzzz (2. September 2020)

[X] Eher 3070(+-xy)

Würde mir vollkommen reichen. Für mich eher eine Preisfrage bzw. was ich dann bereit bin zu zahlen. Ich habe es nicht eilig mit einem Graka-Update. Tee trinken und abwarten...


----------



## Rolk (2. September 2020)

Abwarten, noch ist nichts entschieden. Wobei, was mich angeht, das schon eine erhebliche Steigerung gegenüber Turing ist.


----------



## beren2707 (2. September 2020)

[X] Abwarten auf (Big) Navi 21
Ich lehne mich momentan entspannt zurück und freue mich, dass uns endlich mal wieder deutlich schnellere Karten bevorstehen und die Preise im erwartbaren Rahmen bleiben. 
Evtl. kaufe ich eine schnucklige 3070/3080 oder ein (hoffentlich) gleichwertiges Modell von AMD.  Die 3090 wird es jedoch zu 99,9999% nicht werden, da ich mir im November/Dezember eine PS5 + Zubehör kaufen werde.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. September 2020)

Ich warte einfach ab. Meine alte tut´s sicher noch ne Weile. Solange alles flüssig läuft ... kein Bedarf. Man muss ja nicht jede Karte kaufen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (2. September 2020)

[X] Abwarten auf (Big) Navi 21
Ganz klar warte ich, bis ein gutes Custom Modell rauskommt. 
Besser geht doch nicht. Der Preis für eine RTX 3080 ist ja doch nicht so hoch, wie vermutet. Ich als Amd Freesync Benutzer kann nur fast gewinnen .


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (2. September 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> [X] Abwarten auf (Big) Navi 21
> 
> Wobei ich wohl erst wieder auf die nächste Generation warten werde. Da sollte es dann hoffentlich auch bei den Einstiegskarten 8 GiB VRAM geben.



naja die RX 470/480 hatte schon vor über 4 Jahren 8 GB.
Die Frage ist also eher was man unter Einstiegskarten versteht 

@ Umfrage
Die 3080 mit 20 GB interessiert mich für mein Hauptrechner.
Kann daher Abwarten auf (Big) Navi 21


----------



## lotus85 (2. September 2020)

[x] _Keine Aufrüstung in diesem Jahr

_Möchte noch abwarten was Nvidia unterhalb der RTX 3070 plant und wie sich dazu dann auch BigNavi mit RayTracing positioniert und auch die leistungsschwächeren Modelle mit RDNA2.
Hab ja erst von der Intel Haswell-Platform (kein i7-4770k oder besser, nur 4c/4t) auf einen Ryzen 3000er mit B550 geupgradet, um eine mögliche PCIe Gen 4 Karte nicht unnütz auszubremsen. Derzeit ist mir schon bewusst, das PCIe4 nur vom VRAM profitiert. Ich wollte schon eher wieder eine Plattform haben ca. 5 Jahre mit Grafikkartenupdate(s) aushalten könnte; wie auch eine spätere möglicherweise via Gebrauchtmarkt Aufrüstung der CPU auf die Letzt mögliche CPU Generation von AMD für AM4 und B550.


----------



## cordonbleu (2. September 2020)

[X] Keine Aufrüstung in diesem Jahr

Meine manuell optimierte Vega 56 läuft noch derart gut, dass vorerst kein Bedarf an Mehrleistung ist. Mal sehen, wie sich die Anforderungen der Spiele so entwickeln


----------



## mkm2907 (2. September 2020)

Die Preise für die RTX 3070/3080 bringen mein Blut in Wallung. Endlich gute Leistung zum fairen Preis. Zu Weihnachten wird eine 3080 gekauft, um meine 1070 zu ersetzen. Freude auf der ganzen Linie.


----------



## Gurdi (2. September 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn, dann RTX 3090 (primär wegen des Speichers).
> Aber insgesamt: Warten auf AMD und was die Boardpartner noch zaubern.
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Ich bastel wohl in der Übergangsphase ein wenig an der 3080, danach wahrscheinlich die Navi wenns was taugt.
Hab ne gut gefüllt Kriegskasse dank der Seven.

Ich lass mich aber auch nicht mit Fake UVP´s über den Tisch ziehen wenn der Preis nicht stimmt bei der Karte.


----------



## Najuno (2. September 2020)

[x] 3090 wirds bei mir wohl werden.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. September 2020)

Ich wart ab, kauf später gebraucht, ggf. gleich mit Wasserkühlung. Gibt ja genügend Leute die ihren OC Krüppel wieder abstoßen wollen. So hab ich noch 6 Monate Zeit und muss nicht den erstbesten Kühler kaufen.
Mir reicht auch die 3080, hab die 8GB der 2080 bislang als ausreichend für meine Games auf 1440p empfunden. Insgeheim warte ich aber auch noch auf eine 3080ti mit 20GB. Mal schauen was sich da die nächsten Monate noch so entwickelt.


----------



## Compuponder (2. September 2020)

Ok, man hat also jetzt diese 3 Modelle angekündigt. Ist eine 3060 damit vom Tisch, oder könnte die irgendwann noch nachgeschoben werden?


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Bisher ist eine große Mehrheit ja fürs Abwarten. 



Compuponder schrieb:


> Ok, man hat also jetzt diese 3 Modelle angekündigt. Ist eine 3060 damit vom Tisch, oder könnte die irgendwann noch nachgeschoben werden?



Natürlich kommen irgendwann nächstes Jahr noch die ganzen Mittelklasse und Einstiegs-Karten 3050, 3050ti/Super, 3060, 3060ti/Super.

Ob die dann auch alle RTX bieten gilt es abzuwarten.


----------



## big-maec (2. September 2020)

[x] 3080 würde mir reichen als Ersatz für meine RTX 2080. Die 3090 würde nur Sinn machen am 8K Monitor.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. September 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wird es einer der drei neuen RTX-30er-Karten oder heißt es weiter "Abwarten"? Danke wie immer für eure Teilnahme.



Nicht direkt, also keine FE.
Hab mich schon ziemlich auf ein bestimmtes Custom Modell der 3090 eingeschossen.


----------



## Micha0208 (2. September 2020)

Im Frühjahr bei der 2070 Super zugeschlagen.

Deshalb kein Update dieses Jahr. Die Karte wird genutzt bis der VRAM nicht mehr reicht. Um die Rechenleistung mache ich mir weniger sorgen.

Hoffe ich komme gut hin bis mindestens zum nächsten Generationssprung in 2 Jahren


----------



## der_yappi (2. September 2020)

Nüschd - habe erst im Frühjahr eine RX5700 gekauft...


----------



## NuVirus (2. September 2020)

ich warte auf Big Navi und die 3080 20GB, wenn es in der Richtung mit mehr VRAM nix gibt muss es wohl ne 3090 werden...

AMD muss sich halt Leistung und Gesamteindruck und besonders VRAM ansehen ob es in Frage kommt zu kaufen.


----------



## XXTREME (2. September 2020)

Wenn dann warten auf die RTX 3070TI 16GB  und ebenfalls schauen was Navi so um 500-600€ liefert. Das einzig vernünftige Verhalten in diesem Szenario wie ich finde.


----------



## Hardwarehunger (2. September 2020)

Finde die RTX 3070 interessant. Habe mir aber erst vor einiger Zeit ne 2070 gekauft. Muss erst einen Abnehmer finden ^^


----------



## Banchou (2. September 2020)

2012 Gtx 680 4 GB gekauft, dann 2019 auf Rtx 2080Ti gewechselt.
Wenn es nicht allzu doll in den Fingern juckt oder der Vram ausgeht werde ich wohl bis auf die Rtx 4xxx oder sogar die 5xxx Generation warten.
Die Prozessor-Frage ist Momentan spannender, bzw. da habe ich mehr zu erwarten und kann meinen 3770k in Rente bzw. in einen Wohnzimmer Rechner daraus basteln.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Abzuwarten gibt es dieses Jahr an Hardware jedenfalls genug.


----------



## ReVan1199 (2. September 2020)

[x] _Abwarten auf (Big) Navi 21_ 

Alles andere macht meiner Meinung zum aktuellen Stand keinen Sinn, vielleicht tut sich ja auch noch was am Preis. Da ich eine 3070 eigentlich ziemlich interessant finde, 8GB Speicher für 500€ aber einfach schlecht finde, wird es bei mir wahrscheinlich eine AMD werden.


----------



## Jimiblu (2. September 2020)

[x] keine Aufrüstung dieses (und nächstes) Jahr.

Die 1070 kriege ich mit WoWs und TESO nicht ausgelastet, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass ich noch nie mehr als 5gb Vram in WQHD  gesehen hab.

Wider der Aufrüstung!


----------



## onlygaming (2. September 2020)

Wahrscheinlich die RTX 3080 (Ti?) mit 20GB VRAM. Aber erst nächstes Jahr bis dahin muss meine 1080 ranhalten.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2020)

[x] Sonstiges

Ich werde mir irgendwann die RX 5700 holen.


----------



## GEChun (3. September 2020)

Definitiv weiter AMD unterstützen!

Hoffe da kommt was Performance technisch gutes bei herum diesmal! 
Die Zeichen stehen ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## noghry (3. September 2020)

Devinitiv warten auf Big Navi.
Bin momentan noch sehr zufrieden mit meiner Vega56 und wenn ich denn aufrüsten sollte, werde ich wahrscheinlich wieder AMD unterstützen.


----------



## Lui-Lui (3. September 2020)

Eigentlich tendiere ich zur 3090, werde aber noch abwarten ob es doch noch eine 3080ti, oder eine andere Karte gibt, die die Lücke zwischen 3090 und 3080 füllt.


----------



## QIX (3. September 2020)

Für mich kommt nur die 3090 oder eine zukünftige 3080Ti mit 16/20 GB in Frage (werde die 11GB VRAM nicht verringern).


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. September 2020)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Wenn dann warten auf die RTX 3070TI 16GB  und ebenfalls schauen was Navi so um 500-600€ liefert. Das einzig vernünftige Verhalten in diesem Szenario wie ich finde.



Genau so wollte ich es auch eben formulieren. Bei den Preisen der neuen Reihe kommt man zwar wirklich ins Staunen, aber ich würde zumindest auf AMDs (hoffentlich) Konter warten


----------



## Xeon5860 (3. September 2020)

RTX 3080. Viel näher an der 3090 als an der 3070 nach den mitgeteilten Rohdaten. Warte trotzdem erstmal die Tests ab. Hätte auch gerne 16 GB VRam.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (3. September 2020)

[X] Keine Aufrüstung in diesem Jahr

Meine 1080Ti sollte noch gut 1-2 Jahre für 3440x1440 passen.


----------



## RtZk (3. September 2020)

3090 gleich zu Release, auf Tests von einzelnen  Custom Modellen warte ich nicht, am Ende schießen die Lieferzeiten des Modells das ich mir bereits ausgesucht habe noch auf mehrere Wochen und darauf habe ich wirklich wenig Lust .


----------



## C_17 (3. September 2020)

Ich tendiere zur 3080 10 GB, bin aber noch unentschlossen. Zum einen weil ich nicht mehr ganz so oft spiele und momentan auch kein Titel mich wirklich reizt. Für die Zukunft mit Lost Ark, Diablo 4 oder Elden Ring wäre es trotzdem geil.


----------



## oOWarCatOo (3. September 2020)

[x] Abwarten und Tee trinken

Ich bin jetzt in einem Alter, da braucht man nicht gleich nach Release in den Laden rennen. Ich schau mir an was AMD macht und warte auf eine gute AMD Karte mit vernünftiger RT-Unterstützung. Und wenn es erst im nächsten Jahr soweit sein sollte, auch OK - meine Karte ist noch recht frisch und hält was sie verspricht.

Abgesehen ob man nun NV oder AMD kaufen mag, ich würde in jedem Fall abwarten. Die Preise werden vermutlich fallen und kurz nach Weihnachten gibt es i.d.R. die besten Angebote.


----------



## zodac92 (3. September 2020)

die preisliche spanne zwischen 3080 und 3090 ist so groß, da wird sicher noch eine Ti irgendwo reinpassen, die vielleicht ja auch ein mittelding der speichergrößen wird. das wäre sehr interessant.


----------



## Hannesjooo (3. September 2020)

[x] _Abwarten auf (Big) Navi 21 und die XSX und dann noch einen Milchkaffee trinken.
Das beste Produkt unter 500€ wird gekauft, die 3070 hat allerdings (wenn es bie diesem Preis bleibt)
schon mal gut vorgelegt. Auf AMD´s Antwort wird allerdings geduldig gewartet.

Die 5700(XT) wird es ja auch als Refresh geben wenn wir glück haben als 6500 Modelserie.

_


----------



## latinoramon (3. September 2020)

Ich setze auch auf die 3090, denn eine 3070 oder 3080 lohnt sich nicht. (einfach viel zu wenig Speicher, das ist Geld rausgeschmissen bzw unnötig)
Aber ich werde erst ein bissel warten auf AMD oder der 3080ti und danach entscheiden.


----------



## Schrotti (3. September 2020)

[x] 3090 oder ich warte noch und nehme den Vollausbau.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> 3090 gleich zu Release, auf Tests von einzelnen  Custom Modellen warte ich nicht, am Ende schießen die Lieferzeiten des Modells das ich mir bereits ausgesucht habe noch auf mehrere Wochen und darauf habe ich wirklich wenig Lust .



Genau, wenn dann denn aber bisher kann man ja noch nicht bestellen.
Bei Nvidia steht immer nur "Info" aber sonst nichts.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. September 2020)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> [x] _Abwarten auf (Big) Navi 21 und die XSX *und dann noch einen Milchkaffee trinken*.
> _



_Der_ kommt aber wohl nicht von mir. 
Freu mich aber auf meinen.  

Aber das bequatschen wir dann hinterher intern weiter


----------



## BigYundol (3. September 2020)

[X] Abwarten auf RDNA2

Würde ich eine NVidia kaufen wollen, hätten zudem die bisherigen vorgestellten Gaming-Ampère alle mindestens einen deftigen Schuh, der mich abschrecken würde. Ich würde davon ab aber schon aufgrund meiner früheren NVidia-Erfahrungen bsw. mit der GeForce 256 und Geforce 3, etc. auf die allfälligen Refreshs, öfters nur wenige Monate später, warten. Da scheint sich bis dato nicht so viel geändert zu haben.


----------



## Thalamin (3. September 2020)

Mich besorgt eher der recht hohe Stromverbrauch der 3000er Generation und die damit einhergehende Abwärme. Ich fürchte, dass die Karten laute kreischende Monster werden. Bei der jetzigen 2000er Generation habe ich mich letztendlich für die Asus Dual 2060 Super entschieden, da sie nur einen 8 Pin Stromanschluss benötigt. Die Lüfter drehen die meiste Zeit bei 30% und sind damit nicht hörbar. Die 2070 Super und die 2080 hatte ich bei mir ebenfalls im System und da drehten die Lüfter sogar schon bei der Übersichtskarte von Attila Total War in Full HD hörbar auf. Zudem hielt sich die Mehrleistung der größeren Modelle eher in Grenzen. Richtig gespannt bin ich deshalb auf die 3060 der neuen Ampere Karten.


----------



## RavionHD (3. September 2020)

Die RTX 3090 ist schon ein sehr faszinierendes Stück Technik, aber ich werde wohl am 17 September direkt zu einer RTX 3080 greifen sofern ich an ein Stück komme.


----------



## ntropy83 (3. September 2020)

Meine Vega 64 reicht noch. Auf der macht es viel mehr Spaß Leute in CS:GO platt zu machen, die auf 8k mit 60 fps zocken


----------



## Arikus (3. September 2020)

Abwarten auf Big Navi, bis dahin kann ich auch die neue WaKü in Ruhe fertig bauen.
Je nach Leistung dann 3080 TI (wenn sie kommt), 3090 oder AMD wenn die Leistung stimmt.

Auf den neuen Ryzen muss ich sowieso noch warten.


----------



## Downsampler (3. September 2020)

Für WQHD 60Hz langt meine Vega 56 noch lange. Keine Aufrüstungen geplant.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. September 2020)

Auf jeden Fall auf AMD warten, alles andere wäre unsinnig. Dabei ist es völlig egal ob Big Navi schneller oder langsamer wird: Die Konkurrenz wird reagieren und uns bessere Karten zu erschwinglicheren Preisen liefern. Ansonsten gibt es da nicht viel Raum für Spekulation: Die 3070 ist eine schlanke Version der 2080 Ti, also nicht schneller, die 3080 hat mit 10 GiB zu wenig Speicher für RTX und Co. und die 3090 ist viel zu teuer (weil es keine Konkurrenz gibt).

Abwarten und Kaffee trinken


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. September 2020)

Abwarten auf (Big) Navi 21


----------



## XXTREME (3. September 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Für WQHD 60Hz langt meine Vega 56 noch lange. Keine Aufrüstungen geplant.



Echt jetzt  ?? Mir reicht dafür gerade mal so die RTX 2070S sodas ich deffinitiv noch dieses Jahr aufrüste aber vernünftigerweise abwarte was AMD so zaubert.


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2020)

[x] Abwarten auf (Big) Navi 21
Klasse wie Nvidia vorgelegt hat. Jetzt bin ich gespannt was AMD präsentieren wird. 
Wenn es jetzt in Zukunft auch noch optisch ansprechende Titel außer Cyberpunk 2077 geben wird, dann wäre das was feines.


----------



## RtZk (3. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau, wenn dann denn aber bisher kann man ja noch nicht bestellen.
> Bei Nvidia steht immer nur "Info" aber sonst nichts.



Gibt diesmal leider keine Vorbestellungen. Ist von NVIDIA auch für Board Partner untersagt, da wird es wohl erst am 24.10 Karten zu bestellen geben. Hoffentlich wird vorher eine Uhrzeit bekannt gegeben .



PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall auf AMD warten, alles andere wäre unsinnig. Dabei ist es völlig egal ob Big Navi schneller oder langsamer wird: Die Konkurrenz wird reagieren und uns bessere Karten zu erschwinglicheren Preisen liefern. Ansonsten gibt es da nicht viel Raum für Spekulation: Die 3070 ist eine schlanke Version der 2080 Ti, also nicht schneller, die 3080 hat mit 10 GiB zu wenig Speicher für RTX und Co. und die 3090 ist viel zu teuer (weil es keine Konkurrenz gibt).
> 
> Abwarten und Kaffee trinken



Die 3090 wird sowieso nicht im Preis fallen, bevor nicht ein Refresh oder eine neue Gen angekündigt ist.


----------



## JackA (3. September 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, das AMD das kontern kann.


----------



## fipS09 (3. September 2020)

Wenn dann eine 3070, bei 500 Euro ist meine Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## mehmet_b_90 (3. September 2020)

Bin dabei mir ein komplett neuen Gaming-PC zusammen zu bauen. Ich warte auf jeden Fall auf das rote Lager ab. Mich nervt es nur, dass AMD so ruhig um Big Navi ist. Über ein Datum für eine Keynote würde mich schon riesig freuen.


----------



## Citizenpete (3. September 2020)

Auch wenn ich die Preise genauso "hoch" wie bei der Vorgeneration jetzt nicht als "besonders günstig" empfinde und der geringe VRAM die Freude so ein bisschen bremst, war ich lange nicht mehr in so einer komfortablen Position. Ich warte definitiv auf die Tests, Big Navi und Modelle mit 12, 16 oder 20 GB VRAM. Dann kann ich vor Weihnachten in Ruhe entscheiden, was es sein soll. Vielleicht sogar eine 2080 Ti, die man für 400 Euro im Amazon Warehouse mit zweijähriger Gewährleistung bekommt? Wer weiß. Hauptsache 1440p mit 60 FPS und evtl. ein bisschen RTX und DLSS - oder Vergleichbares von AMD. Reicht für mich als Gelegenheitszocker. Tiefer in die Tasche dürfte ich vermutlich für eine neue Quadro, Radeon Pro oder FirePro greifen. Die Dinger sind immer teuer und sollen ein paar Jährchen halten.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die 3090 wird sowieso nicht im Preis fallen, bevor nicht ein Refresh oder eine neue Gen angekündigt ist.



Sehe ich auch so. Wer Leistung will, kommt um die 3090 nicht herum und ich bezweifel -- wenn AMD an die Leistung herankommen sollte -- dass AMd plötzlich nur 800€ dafür haben will.

AMd kann die 3080 knacken. Das denke ich schon. Wenn das soweit ist, wird die 20Gb Version der 3080 nachgeschoben aber die 3090 bleibt unerreicht.
Ich schau mir mal die Benchmarks an und was das Referenz Design von Nvidia reißen kann im vergleich zu den Customer Modellen der Drittanbieter.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. September 2020)

[x] Abwarten auf (Big) Navi 21


----------



## Teamworks (3. September 2020)

[X] Eher RTX 3090 

Mit derzeit 2 2080Ti wäre alles andere auch irgendwie ein Downgrade... es sei denn wir bekommen später noch eine 3080Ti mit z.B. 16GB VRAM...
Vielleicht werden es auch (später) 2 3090er, die aktuelle Wakü sollte dafür wohl reichen


----------



## Downsampler (3. September 2020)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Echt jetzt  ?? Mir reicht dafür gerade mal so die RTX 2070S sodas ich deffinitiv noch dieses Jahr aufrüste aber vernünftigerweise abwarte was AMD so zaubert.



Keine Ahnung was du mit der Graka anstellst...  Vielleicht solltest du mal AMD kaufen und warten, bis die Zufriedenheit da ist.


----------



## LastManStanding (3. September 2020)

doppelt


----------



## LastManStanding (3. September 2020)

Ich warte auf AMD. Wenn das in die Hose geht kaufe ich eine Hoffentlich erscheinende 3080Ti oder halt dann die 3090 



RtZk schrieb:


> Gibt diesmal leider keine Vorbestellungen. Ist von NVIDIA auch für Board Partner untersagt, da wird es wohl erst am 24.10 Karten zu bestellen geben. Hoffentlich wird vorher eine Uhrzeit bekannt gegeben .
> ....



Das hab ich schon bei dem ersten Böhse Onkelz Konzert nach ihrer Rückker gedacht. Stunden Vorher angemeldet und den Bestellknopf fixiert immer wieder Aktuallisiert.... was hats genutzt??? Nichts!!!2 Stunden oder länger nach Verkaufsstart hab ich aufgegeben, das saß ich dann schon 5 Stunden vor der Seite.

Wenn du kein Glück hast nutzt die beste Vorbereitung nix...


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (3. September 2020)

[X] Abwarten.

Meine Eindrücke zur 3000er-Generation:
Überraschend, fast schon erschreckend schnell
Überraschend niedrige Preise (im Verhältnis)
Überraschend stromdurstig
Überraschend wenig Speicher

Sofern die Leistungsversprechen gehalten werden, wären das enorm schnelle Karten. Jedoch: Zum einen sind sie mir absolut betrachtet zu teuer (egal wie das P-L-Verhältnis dann ist) und saugen für meinen Geschmack offenbar zu sehr am Netzteil. Einzig die 3070 käme für mich in Betracht, und da bin ich mit den 8 GB nicht sehr glücklich.

Also abwarten, schauen was AMD liefert und im Zweifel einfach geduldig sein. Bleibt am Ende ja ein Luxusproblem.


----------



## PHuV (3. September 2020)

Aktuell wollen über 12 % von 671 Abstimmern eine 3090. Ethusiasten, ich bin stolz auf Euch, Ihr laßt Euch von dem Neidgeschwätz nicht beeindrucken. Das sind 80 Leute, und das ist für so eine Karte beachtlicht. Gibts eben doch mehr Freaks, die von neuer Technik begeistert sind.

Ich will auch eine 3090, aber weil ich geil auf die 24 GB für ML/DL bin. Ich hab hier schon mein Ubuntu 20.04.1 mit Cuda 11 installiert und teste schon fleißig. Aber es ist dennoch ein ganz schönes Gefrickel, bis das alles endlich läuft. Wenn die Ankündigung mit den 285 Tensor Core TFlops und Faktor 2,7 wirklich stimmen, wird das ein Fest, und endlich limitiert das RAM nicht mehr so mit 24 GB gegenüber eine 2080TI mit 11 GB.

Bei mir gibts auch Grenzen, und eine RTX Titan war wirklich interessant, aber aus meiner Sicht wirklich überteuert mit 2799 €. Und nun gibts das schneller und für 1499 €. Das finde ich - wenns wirklich die Zahlen bringt - wirklich in Ordnung.

Das so viel auf AMDs Konter warten, kann ich verstehen, aber ich befürchte, daß da wenig kommen wird, und dann haben die anderen alle den Markt bereits abgegrast und leergekauft, und die Gesichter werden noch länger, weil bis nach Weihnachten nichts lieferbar ist oder dann die Preise so exorbitant ansteigen werden.

Denkt meine Worte, ich prognostiziere, daß gerade die 3090 weggehen wird wie warme Semmeln, und sie in vielen Workstations für KI landen wird.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. September 2020)

> Ihr laßt Euch von dem Neidgeschwätz nicht beeindrucken


Mache ich schon lange nicht mehr, die empfinde ich nur noch als lästig, wie eine Mücke, die sind mir so unwichtig geworden das ich sie nur noch ignoriere.
Warum auch, diese Geiz ist Geil Jünger können auf Gesichtsbuch und Co ihren Hass-Feldzug führen, hier beißen sie auf Granit, PCGHX war schon immer enthusiastischer als der Durchschnitt, die diversen abgeschlossenen Grafikkartenumfragen zeigen dies. Diese Leute kann ich nicht verstehen, ich kann mir auch kein 30 Tausend € Auto leisten, aber deswegen gehe ich nicht durch die Foren und manipuliere die potenziellen Käufer dieser Autos, oder diffamiere die Hersteller dieser Autos, beim PC ist das leider normal. Das ist unser Hobby, Spiele-Hardware sind alle Luxus, egal ob 100 € oder bis hin zu mehreren Tausend €, es tun aber manche so als müssten die diversen Hersteller alle NonProfit Unternehmen sein die von Inflation, steigenden Preise bei Materialien, Gehältern und Forschung nie was hören dürfen. Diese Leute haben fast AMD in die Pleite gtrieben, lange Zeit waren sie im Minus und erholen sich nur langsam, es muss so günstig wie möglich sonst wollen sie nicht von AMD kaufen. Traurig.


----------



## Bariphone (4. September 2020)

[X] Keine Aufrüstung in diesem Jahr.

Die VII mit ihren 16GiB rennt noch immer und daher ist für heuer nix neues mehr geplant. Und Intel könnte ja vllt auch noch interessant werden. Da kommt viel Schwung in den dedizierten GPU Markt.


----------



## kmf (4. September 2020)

Im Moment noch keine endgültige Meinung - warte ab, wie sich die Liefersituation entwickelt. Mein Budget beträgt max. 750€. Das hab ich beiseite gelegt. Wenn ich dafür eine Strix 3080 bekomme, könnte ich evtl. schwach werden, obwohl nur 10 GiB Speicherausbau. AMD soll jetzt mal draufhalten, ich bin sehr ungeduldiger Mensch


----------



## asdf1234 (4. September 2020)

Warscheinlich eine RTX 3080 , meint ihr die wird reichen für WQHD ?


----------



## Kindercola (4. September 2020)

Werde erstmal abwarten und dann wohl nächstes Jahr nen kleines Upgrade machen 
und dann mal schauen wo die Reise hingeht ob weiterhin ins rote oder doch ein Feldversuch ins grüne Lager


----------



## IICARUS (4. September 2020)

[X] Keine Aufrüstung in diesem Jahr.

Komme mit meiner 2080 Super noch gut aus, daher habe ich nicht vor dieses Jahr was aufzurüsten. Es kommt auch der Herbst und mein Geldbaum wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr blühten.


----------



## uka (4. September 2020)

3090, welche hängt noch davon ab wofür nen Wasserkühler vorhanden ist und was Sie an Leistung bietet. Auge schielt aber in Richtung FE.


----------



## CryseTech (4. September 2020)

mehmet_b_90 schrieb:


> ...Ich warte auf jeden Fall auf das rote Lager ab. Mich nervt es nur, dass AMD so ruhig um Big Navi ist.



Genau das finde ich voll geil! 
So diese Anspannung und Ruhe vor dem Sturm!
Und dann wird es entweder ein netter P/L Launch oder ein richtiger Knall! Warum sollen die sich jetzt schon mit NVidia battlen? Ich meine NVidia dominiert gerade sowieso das Game, da würde AMD in den News untergehen.


----------



## PATRIOT1871 (4. September 2020)

Wegen VR keine andere Wahl. 3090


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. September 2020)

1. Warten auf Amd. Wenn das nichts wird:
2. 3080Ti mit 20GB. Ist diese zu langsam:
3. Rtx 3090 als Custom Variante.

Fürs Gewissen muss irgendeine Karte mal mehr als 9012p auf dem Desktop darstellen können. Den Vram brauche ich für Maximale Details.


----------



## facehugger (4. September 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> [X] Abwarten auf (Big) Navi 21
> 
> Nvidia zwingt mich leider dazu. Preis und Leistung der 3070 würde mir zwar sehr ins Konzept passen, wenn da nicht schon wieder 8 GB an VRAM wären. Ich kann nur hoffen das die Gerüchte (_mehr sind es ja nicht_) für eine VRAM verbesserte 3070 wahr werden ...


Ich warte ebenfalls auf Big Navi. Erst kommt der neue Unterbau, dann wird nach ner neuen Graka gelinst. Aber bestimmt keine mit magerer Speicherausstattung (wie aktuell RTX 3070/80)...

Gruß


----------



## Chibs (4. September 2020)

Natürlich wartet man immer auf die Konkurrenz bevor man entscheidet. Aber wenigstens hat Nvidia den Eindruck erweckt dass sie jetzt  "günstige" Karten anbieten, wenn man dann für die einzig interessanten  3070Ti mit 16GB oder 3080Ti mit 20GB nochmal mehr hinblättern muss und erst  wieder auf dem Level der RTX 20XXer ist (oder drüber).


----------



## hanfi104 (4. September 2020)

Entweder wird es die 3080 mit 20GB, wenn die nicht bei 1000€ liegt, oder Navi, in ähnlicher Leistungs/Speicherklasse


----------



## Aarox (4. September 2020)

Bei mir wäre es eine komplette Aufrüstung des Setups (PC + Monitor/TV). Deswegen juckt es mich in den Finger und würde am liebsten eine 3080 kaufen. Eine 3090 wäre der Wahnsinn, aber leider sprengt die dann das Budget komplett. Die Entscheidung fiel auf das Warten von Big Navi 2.1, jedoch denke ich nicht, dass AMD die 3080(ti) oder 3090 kontern kann. Ich warte mal die Tests ab und wenn man mit den Karten vernüftiges 4K 60FPS+ Gaming betreiben kann, dann wird gekauft ansonsten wird weiter gewartet und meine RX580 funktioniert ja immer noch super.

Bin eher immer noch am überlegen ob es ein großer Monitor oder gleich ein TV werden soll. Die haben mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so einen extremen Input Lag.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. September 2020)

Ich warte auf Raffs VRAM Zusatzartikel zur 3080 10GB, in dem er einen Speicherüberlauf provoziert. Dann kann ich abschätzen, ob es für mich in meinen Einstellungen relevant ist. Eine 3080 mit 20GB für 900-1000€ ist in jedem Fall sowieso zu viel Asche und fällt raus. Als Alternative zu einer 3080 10GB bleibt dann nur die 3070 16GB oder AMD RDNA 2.

Titan RTX Extremtest | Bekommt man 24 GiByte gefuellt? | 8K Gaming - YouTube


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. September 2020)

Abwarten auf auf Navi, ja...

...aber natürlich auch auf RTX 3060. Letztere muss dann aber Minimum 8GB Speicher haben, sonst würden Sie ja den Vorgänger RTX 2060 Super unterbieten


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (4. September 2020)

RTX 3090
möchte ja schließlich meeeehr Leistung


----------



## jadiger (4. September 2020)

Ich war auch am Anfang dafür das ich mir eine 3090 kaufe, aber die 3080 ist von der Shaderanzahl und Leistung keine 2080.
Der Unterschied wird deutlich kleiner sein, der wirkliche Unterschied zwischen der 3080 und 3090 ist der First Level Cache. 
Das macht die Karte so teuer und halt der Speicher, aber ob Speicher Mengen überhaupt noch so wichtig sind glaube ich nicht mehr.

Jetzt ist DLSS standard was heißt, es werden sehr viele Spiele das ganze Supporten. Speicher dürfte sehr viel weniger Wichtigkeit 
haben wie jemals zuvor und 4K Monitor habe ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (4. September 2020)

Scharf bin ich auf eine RTX3080. Die Leistunngssteigerung wäre für mich genial. Obendrein scheint das PCB etwas kleiner zu werden. Gut für mich, wenn die GPU samt Waküblock einfach mal ein paar Zentimeter kürzer wird. Aber erstmal muss AMD seine Karten auf den Tisch packen. Denn so eine wäre mir angesichts des besseren Linuxsupportes einfach lieber. Lediglich die Performance muss stimmen.


----------



## wr2champ (4. September 2020)

Ich habe die EVGA 3080 FTW3 ins Auge gefasst. Mir sagt die Backplate zwar nicht ganz so zu, da ich lieber eine durchgängig geschlossene Backplate bevorzuge; jedoch habe ich bereits 2x EVGA gehabt und hatte nichts auszusetzen.

Dennoch werde ich mir auch Big Navi anschauen, und dann entscheiden.


----------



## RtZk (5. September 2020)

jadiger schrieb:


> Ich war auch am Anfang dafür das ich mir eine 3090 kaufe, aber die 3080 ist von der Shaderanzahl und Leistung keine 2080.
> Der Unterschied wird deutlich kleiner sein, der wirkliche Unterschied zwischen der 3080 und 3090 ist der First Level Cache.
> Das macht die Karte so teuer und halt der Speicher, aber ob Speicher Mengen überhaupt noch so wichtig sind glaube ich nicht mehr.
> 
> ...




1 GB durch DLSS gespart, beeindruckend, läuft man mehr als 5 Meter herum und hat das Spiel nicht nur 3 Minuten am Laufen werden aus den knapp 9 GB locker 10 GB und aus den 10 GB werden 11 GB (aka der VRAM läuft über). Egal wie gut oder schlecht DLSS ist, die Größe deines VRAM's wird dadurch NICHT irrelevant.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. September 2020)

Entweder Big Navigation 21 oder die 3090 - je nachdem was schneller ist - und mit gesundem Menschenverstand.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. September 2020)

Falls bis Big Navi nichts mehr passiert, dann in nem guten Sale eine RTX 3090.


----------



## KaterTom (5. September 2020)

Bei mir wird es wohl auf "Keine Aufrüstung in diesem Jahr" hinauslaufen. Es sei denn, eine 3080 mit 16 oder 20 GB kommt noch rechtzeitig zum Weihnachtsgeschäft. Eine 3080 mit 10 GB oder eine sündteure 3090 nur wegen der Speichermenge zu kaufen ist keine Option für mich. Diejenigen die jetzt wegen des Speichers reflexartig nach der 3090 schnappen, werden sich in den Allerwertesten beißen, wenn dann eine 3080 mit 20 GB und nur 15 bis 20% weniger Leistung als die 3090 für etwas mehr als die Hälfte des Preises der 3090 erscheint. Leute lasst doch erstmal sacken und wartet ab!

@warawarawiiu: Mit der 3090 wird Big Navi nicht mithalten können. Mit der 3080 aber schon. Und ich fress nen Besen, wenn die nicht mit deutlich mehr als 10 GB Speicher kommt. Deshalb hat sich Nvidia doch so beeilt mit dem Ampere Launch, um noch vor AMD raus zu kommen. Und daher rühren meiner Ansicht nach auch die unerwartet niedrigen Preise für die 3080.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. September 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es wohl auf "Keine Aufrüstung in diesem Jahr" hinauslaufen. Es sei denn, eine 3080 mit 16 oder 20 GB kommt noch rechtzeitig zum Weihnachtsgeschäft. Eine 3080 mit 10 GB oder eine sündteure 3090 nur wegen der Speichermenge zu kaufen ist keine Option für mich. Diejenigen die jetzt wegen des Speichers reflexartig nach der 3090 schnappen, werden sich in den Allerwertesten beißen, wenn dann eine 3080 mit 20 GB und nur 15 bis 20% weniger Leistung als die 3090 für etwas mehr als die Hälfte des Preises der 3090 erscheint. Leute lasst doch erstmal sacken und wartet ab!
> 
> @warawarawiiu: Mit der 3090 wird Big Navi nicht mithalten können. Mit der 3080 aber schon. Und ich fress nen Besen, wenn die nicht mit deutlich mehr als 10 GB Speicher kommt. Deshalb hat sich Nvidia doch so beeilt mit dem Ampere Launch, um noch vor AMD raus zu kommen. Und daher rühren meiner Ansicht nach auch die unerwartet niedrigen Preise für die 3080.



Garantierst du mir, dass wenn ich die 3090 für 1600€ kaufe nicht kurze Zeit später Big Navi Release und praktisch gleich auf Oder gar schneller ist für weniger Geld?

Ihr seid euch alle so verdammt sicher mit nichts weiter als eurer persönlichen Einschätzung, das ihr hier Leute ggf. völlig falsch informiert und in Folge dessen zu einem fehlkauf verleitet.


----------



## IICARUS (5. September 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ihr seid euch alle so verdammt sicher mit nichts weiter als eurer persönlichen Einschätzung, das ihr hier Leute ggf. völlig falsch informiert und in Folge dessen zu einem fehlkauf verleitet.


Natürlich, da wir heute alle eine digitale Glaskugel haben und alles im Voraus wissen!
Wieso hast du noch keine?!


----------



## KaterTom (5. September 2020)

Du interpretierst viel zu viel in meine Aussage hinein! Natürlich teile ich hier auch nur meine persönliche Einschätzung  - die übrigens auf Igors letztem Video basiert - mit. Ich informiere hier niemanden -und schon garnicht falsch!


----------



## big-maec (5. September 2020)

Ist ja wie im Krieg hier mit den Preisdiskussionen in allen Beiträgen. In meinen Augen überflüssig. Ihr könnt auch nicht Birnen mit Äpfel vergleichen nur weil das beides Früchte sind. Das Bild der Äpfel und Birnen soll uns daran erinnern, dass man bei  Vergleichen immer aufpassen sollte, ob das, was man vergleicht, auch  wirklich vergleichbar ist. So kann man zwei Äpfel miteinander  vergleichen, weil es sich um dieselbe Sache handelt. Ein Apfel und eine  Birne sind allerdings zwei verschiedene Dinge und damit nur schwer  vergleichbar.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (5. September 2020)

3080 gekauft  17 ich komme. amd kommt nicht nach wie immer.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (5. September 2020)

wahrscheinlich eine ruhige 3080 mit 10gb, wenn denn der Speicher für WQHD ausreicht für die nächsten 3 Jahre (da warte ich noch Berichte/Tests ab). Preis/Leistung find ich sehr attraktiv, Raytracing gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. September 2020)

Hoffentlich kommt keine RTX3090Ti, sonst wird es ein teures Jahr, nachdem ich mir die RTX3090 gekauft habe


----------



## Firestriker (7. September 2020)

Hab erst seit 2 Monaten eine RTX2080 die mir für WQHD reicht, somit ist bei mir keine weitere Aufrüstung geplant in diesem Jahr.
Aber ich beobachte die Entwicklung gespannt, vorallendingen was AMD BigNavi angeht.
Wäre toll wenn Nvidia mal ernste Konkurenz bekommt, so wie AMD bei den CPU's Intel sehr gut paroli bietet.
Denn wir als Kunden profitieren davon.


----------



## Eddyloveland (9. September 2020)

Da ich Nvidia ja kenne. Warte ich deshalb weil Nvidia wieder die Taktik fährt 3090 als Titan vor einer TI Variante. Wenn Big Navi kommt und Leistung hat schließt Nvidia die Lücke mit einer RTX 3080 ti oder ähnliches. Und ich warte auch weil ich mir sie mit meiner kleinen Frührente eh nicht leisten kann. Denke in 5-6 Jahren hab ich soweit gespart das eine neue Karten kommen darf.


----------



## shaboo (9. September 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Diejenigen die jetzt wegen des Speichers reflexartig nach der 3090 schnappen, werden sich in den Allerwertesten beißen, wenn dann eine 3080 mit 20 GB und nur 15 bis 20% weniger Leistung als die 3090 für etwas mehr als die Hälfte des Preises der 3090 erscheint. Leute lasst doch erstmal sacken und wartet ab!


Ich hätte nichts dagegen; schließlich liebäugle ich selber mit einer 20-GB-3080. Allerdings wird abzuwarten sein, ob Nvidia tatsächlich seiner eigenen 3090 derart das Wasser abgraben wird, dass man eine vergleichsweise "spottbillige" 3080 mit beinahe genau so viel Speicher auf den Markt bringt.

Hinzu kommt, dass die große 3080 an der Verfügbarkeit der 2-GB-Chips hängen wird/könnte, so dass deren Marktstart vielleicht erst irgendwann weit ins Jahr 2021 hinein erfolgen wird, also noch deutlich nach den neuen Karten und Prozessoren von AMD. In dem Falle würde das Warten gefühlt immer weiter gehen. Irgendwann will man ja auch mal kaufen ...


----------



## GPUcheck (9. September 2020)

[x] sonstige
meine arme 1080 TI ! 800 Steine vor 3,5 Jahren investiert. Solange ich noch auf meine 100Hz UWQHD sowie 60Hz 4K TV komme halte ich mich zurück. Es wird sicher ne 3000er Generation aber ich werde noch auf die Super/TI Modelle. Ein Traum wäre 12/16/20 GB VRAM. Dann kann ich in Ruhe wieder ein bis 2 Generationen überspringen.

Spannend zur Zeit  auch was die CPU´s sagen


----------



## gecan (9. September 2020)

bei mir wird es entweder big navi oder eine amd karte xD

will sagen, das ich im diesen leben niemals eine nv karte kaufen werde, und die gründe dafür will ich nicht nennen.


----------



## Biber6783 (9. September 2020)

Bei der Preis/Leistung der 3070 juckt es zugegebenermaßen schon sehr in den Fingern, aber eigentlich schiele ich auf eine 3060 da sonst mein restliches System einen zu engen Flaschenhals bildet. Außerdem spekuliere ich in diesem Leistungsbereich auf einen deutlichen Preiskampf mit AMD. NVIDIA wirds wegen GSync aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Leif-Christian (9. September 2020)

Wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr, Anfang nächsten Jahres meine GTX 1080 ablösen um meinen WQHD GSync 165hz Monitor noch besser befeuern zu können.
3080 mit nur 10GB schreckt mich jedoch momentan ab. Warum so sparsam?
3090 mit 24GB absoluter Overkill.
3070 ist sicherlich momentan noch die interessanteste Karte Preis/Leistungsmäßig.

Hätte mir für die Zukunftsfähigkeit mehr gewünscht, in etwa so:
3070 -  11 GB
3080 -  16GB
3090 -  20GB

Werde also abwarten, was Nvidia evtl. nachschiebt, wenn AMD Big Navi bringt.


----------



## dynastes (9. September 2020)

Für mich ganz klar: Abwarten ist angesagt. 

Ich finde die RTX 3080 zwar, allen "Speicherkrüppel!"-Rufen zum Trotz, auf den ersten Blick sehr attraktiv, auch wenn unabhängige Benchmarks von PCGH, Computerbase und co. das erst noch bestätigen sollen. Ich möchte jedoch das vollständige Bild haben, bevor ich eine Kaufentscheidung fälle. Auf "Mehr-Speicher"-Versionen der Ampere-Karten muss und werde ich nicht warten, denn mit denen rechne ich in diesem Jahr nicht mehr und spätestens zu Weihnachten steht ein Neukauf an. Es wird aber nicht blind zur Geforce gegriffen, ohne die Radeon-Alternative zu kennen, ob diese nun gut oder schlecht ausfallen mag.


----------



## Chatstar (9. September 2020)

Der User mit Hirn kann nur eine Wahl treffen:

Vote for "EvenBiggerNavi"


----------



## dustyjerk (9. September 2020)

[x] RTX 3080

Hatte 650€ Budget für einen potenziellen Nachfolger für meine GTX 1070 (passt ziemlich gut - die ist in ein paar Tagen exakt 4 Jahre alt =P) und damit eher die RTX 3070 geplant, aber auf Grund des Preises werde ich doch den Schritt zur RTX 3080 gehen. Big Navi fällt für mich raus, da ich es für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich halte, das AMD eine Generation Raytracing und KI-Unterstützung einfach aufgeholt kriegt.


----------



## Derjeniche (9. September 2020)

[Warten auf Big Navi]

Verfügbarkeit wird sowieso erstmal schlecht sein und ohne ordentliche, unabhängige Tests lege ich mich sowieso nicht fest und die sind vor Ende September (3080) bzw Oktober (3070) nicht zu erwarten. Zusätzlich wird Big Navi aller Voraussicht sehr bald präsentiert werden. Für jemanden wie mich, der zum Upgrade auf den Bereich zwischen 400-800 Euro schielt, ist Big Navi sehr interessant, da es nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass AMD da ein brauchbares Konkurrenzprodukt platziert.


----------



## BlubberLord (9. September 2020)

[x] 3090
... Und zwar besser gestern als morgen. 
Einzig die Quadros oder eine mögliche Titan würden mich noch reizen. 
Da die Titan aber nur noch wenig Mehrleistung bieten dürfte und die Quadro mit verdoppeltem Speicher ungefähr das Vierfache einer 3090 kosten dürfte: 3090. 
So niedrig war der Einstiegspreis für "Prosumer" GPUs noch nie.


----------



## Cosmas (9. September 2020)

[X] Sonstiges
Ich warte auf die 3080Ti oder wie die etwas stärkere 20GB Version heissen wird.
10 GB sind mir, egal wie Durchsatzstark, einfach zuwenig, erst recht, wenn diese auch wieder mindestens 2 Generationen halten soll.


----------



## uka (9. September 2020)

Ich Frage mich wieso es hierzu eine Auswertung auf der Main gibt? Die Umfrage wurde mit Umstellung der Forensoftware teilweise zurückgesetzt. 3090 war schon bei über 100 in der alten Software (und ich konnte mit der Umstellung nochmal Voten). Das Ergebnis ist für mich selbst für dieses Forum nichtssagend.

Edit: Oder gab es die Umfrage mehrfach? (mit den Optionen 3070, 3080, 3090)


----------



## Nebulus07 (9. September 2020)

" Dieser Herbst dürfte in die Geschichte eingehen: Es stehen nicht nur neue Grafikkarten-Generation von Nvidia und AMD an, sondern auch brandneue Konsolen. Zumindest Nvidia ist schon einmal vorgeprescht und hat alle Specs der RTX 3090, 3080 und 3070 vorgestellt. Wie gut kommen diese "

Zen3 4900X -> gekauft
PS5 -> gekauft

ENDLICH GEHTS LOS !


----------



## MRM70 (9. September 2020)

Ich möchte vor allem erst einmal unabhängige Benchmarks abwarten bevor ich mich entscheide.


----------



## zotac2012 (10. September 2020)

[X] RTX 3080
Wäre diese Verfügbar, hätte ich sie auch schon gekauft. Es wird auf jeden Fall ein deutliches Leistungsplus gegenüber meiner jetzt 4.Jahren alten GTX 1070 MSI Gaming X geben. Und da ich ja schon meinen 4K UHD TV Monitor habe, kann ich dann wohl endlich mit der RTX 3080 in nativen 4K UHD gamen. Mir reichen die 10GB Speicher der RTX 3080 zunächst einmal, sollten dann irgendwann mal Modelle mit mehr Speicher Verfügbar sein und ich diese unbedingt brauchen, spricht doch nichts dagegen nochmals abzugraden. Zumindest habe ich dann bis dahin genügend Zeit, mich an der neuen Grafikkarte zu erfreuen! 

Big Navi ist für mich noch keine Option, nachdem die letzten Jahre auch nichts von AMD im Enthusiasten Bereich angeboten wurde, glaube ich auch nicht an "Phönix aus der Asche", wo man eben mal mit RDNA2 die neuen Nvidia Grafikkarten vor allem die RTX 3080 / 3090 in Bedrängnis bringt.

Man wird sich wohl irgendwo bei einer RTX 3070 oder zwischen einer RTX 3070 und einer RTX 3080 platzieren. Ich vermute AMD wird noch ein oder zwei Generationen brauchen mit RDNA3/4? um wieder auf Augenhöhe mit Nvidia im GPU Bereich zu sein. Diese Zeit sollten man auch AMD zugestehen, das es dann für AMD möglich ist hat man ja im CPU Bereich mit Ryzen gezeigt.

Dazu kommt noch, das Nvidia für mich klare Vorteile im Bereich Raytracing 2.0 hat, da man hier jetzt schon eine Generation Erfahrung sammeln konnte und entsprechend optimiert wurde. Wie AMDs eigene RT Lösung aussieht und funktioniert, kann heute noch keiner sagen, aber AMD wird wie auch Nvidia mit der 1. Generation von RT Grafikkarten einige Kinderkrankheiten bekommen / haben, die man dann wohl erst mit der zweiten Generation behoben bekommt!


----------



## czk666 (10. September 2020)

Ich hätte gerne eine Karte welche nicht mehr als 200 Watt verbraucht und (mit raytracing) die Spiele der neuen Generation in 1440p/1800p schafft. Ich zahle dafür aber nicht mehr als 350€.


----------



## Gsonz (10. September 2020)

3080, als Ablösung für meine 1080. AMD kommt wegen G-Sync Monitor und Treiberproblemen nicht infrage. Mehr als 6GB VRAM hatte ich noch nie voll, die 10GB müssten dann erstmal reichen.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. September 2020)

... dann probiere mal den Flight Simulator in 4k aus ... da war ich schon über 9GB.


----------



## Gsonz (10. September 2020)

4K ist nix für mich. Zu leistungshungrig und 4K-Monitore sind mit hoher Bildwiederholrate auch zu teuer 

Ich bleib bei 1440p 165hz, dafür müsste die 3080 gut sein


----------



## Grestorn (10. September 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... dann probiere mal den Flight Simulator in 4k aus ... da war ich schon über 9GB.



Angezeigte Speicherallokation ist nicht identisch mit dem tatsächlichen Speicherbedarf. Ganz und gar nicht. Da das immer wieder verwechselt wird, kann man das nicht oft und laut genug sagen!


----------



## derstef_computec_account (11. September 2020)

[x] 3090

Für den Job habe ich mir einen 5k Breitbild-Bildschirm gegönnt und muss nun zwangsweise auf etwas upgraden das 4k absolut flüssig und somit 5k zumindest sehr ordentlich versorgen kann. Wenn die Tests zeigen das die 3080 das auch kann wirds die, sonst halt die 3090. Big Navi wird einfach zu spät erhältlich sein wenn man nicht bis Ende des Jahres warten kann oder will. Insgesamt sollten m.M.n. neue GPUs öfter als alle 2-3 Jahre kommen - bei den CPUs klappt das ja auch.


----------



## PHuV (11. September 2020)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Falls bis Big Navi nichts mehr passiert, dann in nem guten Sale eine RTX 3090.


Wenn ich mir die Preise der letzten 2 Jahre für Turing mit und über 2080TI anschaue, wird das wohl nix mit Sales.
@*derstef_computec_account*
Hast Du den LG 34WK95U-W? Der ist aber nicht besonders spieletauglich. Den habe ich jetzt gegen den LG 38GL950G-B 95 eingetauscht.


----------



## derstef_computec_account (11. September 2020)

PHuV schrieb:


> @*derstef_computec_account*
> Hast Du den LG 34WK95U-W? Der ist aber nicht besonders spieletauglich. Den habe ich jetzt gegen den LG 38GL950G-B 95 eingetauscht.


Wie gesagt, den habe ich für den Job gekauft, nicht fürs zocken.
Aber bisher hat er auch bei letzterem nicht im Weg gestanden. 
Schlieren oder so gabs bisher keine die mir aufgefallen wären.
Spiele aber auch keine kompetitiven Shooter sondern eher gemächliches (RPGs) bei denen 60 Hz absolut ausreichen.
Zu 1600p will ich nicht mehr zurück und Curved ist m.E. fürs arbeiten nicht so toll wie vielleicht fürs zocken.


----------



## PHuV (11. September 2020)

Zum Arbeiten ist der wirklich prima, und ja, man kann auch damit sowas mal spielen. Aber ich hatte immer 2 Monitore, den 5k und einen 27" mit Schwenkarm mit 144 und G-Sync. Wenn man das mal gewohnt ist, dann mag man nicht mehr ohne G-Sync.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. September 2020)

PHuV schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Preise der letzten 2 Jahre für Turing mit und über 2080TI anschaue, wird das wohl nix mit Sales.


Selbst die 2080 Ti gab es schon des öfteren im Sale für ca. 900 Euro. Wären schon mal ca. 300 Euro weniger.  

Um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen:








						[Mindfactory] MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Ventus 11G für nur 881,09€ inkl. Versand - mydealz.de
					

Nun purzeln schon die Preise. Nachdem diverse weitere 2080 ti im Angebot sind, gibt es nun auch die MSI für 881,09€ inkl. 8,99€ Versand. Nächster Preis (auch Mi




					www.mydealz.de
				











						[LOKAL Media Markt Weiterstadt] Zotac GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AMP, 11GB (ZT-T20810D-10P) - mydealz.de
					

Hi,gerade im örtlichen Media Markt bei den Einzelstücken entdeckt. Karte ist noch original verpackt.Technische Daten:Anschlüsse: 1x HDMI 2.0b, 3x DisplayPort 1.




					www.mydealz.de
				











						11GB Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Phoenix GS Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 - Mindstar - mydealz.de
					

Im Mindstar gibts gerade die 2080 Ti für nen relativ guten PreisDerzeit noch mehr als 5 LagerndDaten sind rauskopiert, kann ich nachher nochmal überarbeiten :)




					www.mydealz.de
				




usw.

Ebenso öfters auch schon im Mindstar für unter 900  bei Mindfactory.
Und wir sprechen da von Angeboten vom Frühjahr/Sommer 2019. Nicht von jetzt.
Man muss nur suchen.


----------



## derstef_computec_account (11. September 2020)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Selbst die 2080 Ti gab es schon des öfteren im Sale für ca. 900 Euro. Wären schon mal ca. 300 Euro weniger.
> 
> Um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen:
> 
> ...



Naja, wenn die 3070 stärker als die 2080Ti ausfällt, und dabei noch einige modernere Features und besseres RTX hat sollte die 2080Ti im Abverkauf eher zw. 300€ und 400€ kosten und nicht 900€.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. September 2020)

derstef_computec_account schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die 3070 stärker als die 2080Ti ausfällt, und dabei noch einige modernere Features und besseres RTX hat sollte die 2080Ti im Abverkauf eher zw. 300€ und 400€ kosten und nicht 900€.



Es ging darum, das ich geschrieben hatte, dass ich persönlich erst einmal auf Big Navi warten werde und wenn dann nichts ähnliches verfügbar sein sollte, ich mir die RTX 3090 im Sale kaufen werde.

Worauf dessen, die Antwort kam, dass ich darauf lange warten könne, da man angeblich bereits bei der RTX 2080 Ti während ihrer Zeitperiode vergebens darauf gewartet hätte.

Darauf ich wieder, nö siehe hier. (siehe Post auf den du geantwortet hast)
Deshalb verstehe ich jetzt nun deinen Post nicht. Es ist logisch, das die RTX 2080 Ti nun JETZT vom Preis sinken wird, bis sie gänzlich vom Markt verschwindet. Darum ging es aber hier nicht. 

Die Preisangebote die ich beispielsweise verlinkt hatte, waren vom Frühjahr/Sommer 2019!


----------



## Bonja_Banana (12. September 2020)

Ich warte auf Navi 21. Das erste mal überhaupt. Ich möchte nichtmehr so viel Geld investieren da ich nichtmehr so oft am Zocken bin wie damals. Erstmal tuts noch die RTX 2080 Ti


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (12. September 2020)

Ich kann auf jeden Fall noch warten, da ich aktuell noch keine Probleme habe. 
Aber wenn, dann sollte es bitte auch 100% mehr Leistung sein, und gerne auch 50% mehr VRAM, da ich meine GPUs doch gerne ein Weilchen länger nutzen möchte und die RX580 diesbezüglich gut ausgestattet ist. 
Eine CUDA-Karte käme mir gerade ohnehin sehr gelegen


----------



## BlubberLord (12. September 2020)

czk666 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne eine Karte welche nicht mehr als 200 Watt verbraucht und (mit raytracing) die Spiele der neuen Generation in 1440p/1800p schafft. Ich zahle dafür aber nicht mehr als 350€.



Also ich hätte gerne eine Grafikkarte, für die ich nichts bezahlen muss, sondern wo ich 500€ bekomme wenn ich sie nehme. 
Die sollte dann aber auch mindestens drei Mal so schnell sein wie meine jetzige mit Stickstoff gekühlte Titan RTX @4 GHz. Aber dann mit Luftkühlung, Wasser ist mir zu riskant und Stickstoff im Dauerbetrieb auch zu aufwendig. Sollte dann auch unhörbar sein, wegen RGB Case Modding steht mein PC nämlich neben meinem Ohr auf dem Schreibtisch. Und es wäre auch gut, wenn die Graka endlich die anderen PC-Komponenten mit kühlt, längst überfällig, dass die das endlich mal einbauen!


----------



## DerKonfigurator (13. September 2020)

Die 3090 lacht mich zwar schon an, da einzig akzeptabel großer VRAM, aber ist für mich auf Full HD (Aufrüstung 1440p geplant) Overkill. 
Warte daher auf Big Navi mit hoffentlich 16GB VRAM für ~500-700


----------



## czk666 (13. September 2020)

BlubberLord schrieb:


> Also ich hätte gerne eine Grafikkarte, für die ich nichts bezahlen muss, sondern wo ich 500€ bekomme wenn ich sie nehme.
> Die sollte dann aber auch mindestens drei Mal so schnell sein wie meine jetzige mit Stickstoff gekühlte Titan RTX @4 GHz. Aber dann mit Luftkühlung, Wasser ist mir zu riskant und Stickstoff im Dauerbetrieb auch zu aufwendig. Sollte dann auch unhörbar sein, wegen RGB Case Modding steht mein PC nämlich neben meinem Ohr auf dem Schreibtisch. Und es wäre auch gut, wenn die Graka endlich die anderen PC-Komponenten mit kühlt, längst überfällig, dass die das endlich mal einbauen!



Kommen wir nochmal Anfang des Jahres auf diese Post zurück 

Wenn die die 3060er und kleineren AMD Karten alle da sind.


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2020)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> Für jemanden wie mich, der zum Upgrade auf den Bereich zwischen 400-800 Euro schielt, ist Big Navi sehr interessant,


Zu dem Preis gibt es zumindest keine RTX 3090.


----------



## theGucky (14. September 2020)

[x] RTX 3080
Ich habe eine 1080 Ti und will spätestens zum Release von Cyberpunk 2077 Raytracing. Und ich glaube nicht das AMD Raytracing annähernd beherrschen wird, wies vom Spiel gebraucht wird.
Desweiteren finde ich die Kühllösung um weitem besser als alles was überhaupt auf dem Markt war, Wasserkühlung ausgeschlossen. Sieht auch gut aus. ^^ Und wenn man mal auf WaKü umsteigt hat man eine geile MiniKarte.

Die 10GB VRAM reicht bis 1440p und teils auch 4k. Ich habe aber noch ein 1080p Monitor und werde erst auf 4k gehen, wenns endlich 32" OLED Monitore mit mind 120hz gibt, für unter 1000€ und ohne Einbrennen natürlich.
Also gefühlt nie...

Eine RTX 3090 ist einfach zu teuer. Und eine RTX 3080 Ti (mit 10/11-20/22GB VRAM) wird erst Juni kommen, wenns im normalen Zyklus bleibt oder sie überhaupt kommt. Der Preis könnte 999€ sein. Und mein GPU Preis liegt bei max 800€. Denn ich muss ja Geld für einen Zen 3+Board+vielleicht Ram+Netzteil einkalkulieren. Mein 660W reicht noch für eine 3080...aber kein Zen3 mehr.

AMD als GPU fällt bei mir raus, weil sie vermutlich an eine 3080 nicht rankommen. Ich glaube das RDNA 2 ca 14/15Tflops haben wird. Also die Leistung einer 2080 Ti bzw 3070 hat. Und der RAM wird entweder wieder 8GB sein oder doppelt gestapelt 16GB.
Der gestapelte Ram wird übrigens teuer, was die Karte mind 50€ teurer machen würde.


----------



## Gsonz (14. September 2020)

Das mit dem VRAM ist so eine Sache. Als ich meine 1080 gekauft hatte fand ich 8GB übertrieben und dachte dass doch auch 6GB reichen. Inzwischen bin ich aber froh, 8GB zu haben. Da meine nächste Karte auch wieder 4 Jahre halten soll frage ich mich, ob ich 10GB auch in 2-3 Jahren noch ausreichend finde. 

Wahrscheinlich werde ich noch auf eine 3070 super/ti oder 3080 super/ti warten müssen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. September 2020)

Ich warte mal ab, wie sich letztlich die 3060 (Ti) und die 3070 zu der ja vermutlich noch etwas später erscheinenden Navi 22 (das war doch die kleinere, oder?) verhalten werden. Und dann einen Teil des Weihnachtsgelds und/oder der Steuererstattung für einen (U) WQHD 144+ Hz Monitor + bestem Graka-Gesamtpaket auf den Kopf hauen.


----------



## flashkiller (16. September 2020)

Mal abwarten, was BIG NAVI bringt. Wenn die eine gutes Preis-Leitung haben, dann werd ich zu diesen greifen.
Wenn nicht wirds eine 3070.


----------



## Fim8ulv3tr (17. September 2020)

Abwarten - Big Navi oder 3080 20GB, das wird die Frage sein. Wenn die 20GB-Version der 3080 mit gutem CustumKühler deutlich unter 1000€ kommt, wird AMD schwer was dagegen halten können, aber genaues werden wir ja hoffentlich noch dieses Jahr erfahren.


----------



## Rhetoteles (17. September 2020)

Nach viel Diskutieren mit Freunden und Kollegen werde ich warten. Ich brauch ne Karte für Minimum 5 Jahre und VR. DLSS kann mir den buckel runterrutschen. Finde das Feature wenig aussagekräftig, da nicht absehbar ist wie weit es in der Masse von Spielen genutzt wird. Einen guten Teil der aktuellen DLSS Supported Games spiele ich nicht mal, auch nicht per Epic Geschenk  Da muss ne Karte mit weniger Leistungsaufnahme und mehr VRAM her. Die Hoffnung liegt jetzt bei Big Navi.

Parallel werde ich versuche ab heute günstig eine gebraucht 2080 Ti bei Ebay abzugreifen. Mehr als 300€ ist mir so ein Teil nicht wert. Vorhin noch eine gesehen, die für 1000€ gebraucht wegging. Wer auch immer so viel dafür bezahlen will. Dann auch die 1080 Ti für knapp 300€. Gibt es so viele schlecht informierte Menschen? xD Ich zahl für ne 2080 Ti nur mehr als 300€, wenn ne AiO dabei ist.


----------



## Karotte81 (17. September 2020)

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu folgendem Szenario: 

AMD kommt nicht mal an die 3080 ran, dann sind aber bereits alle 80er Karten vergriffen und die Preise für neue Karten sowie die 3090 schellen dann eher in die Höhe, als dass sie auf aktuellem Stand bleiben. 

Erinnere mich da an Pascal, da wurde es nach Release auch deutlich teurer auf allen Fronten, auch weil AMD überhaupt keine Konkurrenz dargestellt hat. 


PS: [X) für 3080(aber nur die FE), wenns die nicht "gibt", dann sitze ich es auch aus, ein überteuertes Custom Modell für 20Mhz mehr "OC" und 5 Grad kühler sehe ich nicht ein(bei sicherlich 100-250€ Aufpreis)


----------



## Karotte81 (17. September 2020)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Nach viel Diskutieren mit Freunden und Kollegen werde ich warten. Ich brauch ne Karte für Minimum 5 Jahre und VR. DLSS kann mir den buckel runterrutschen. Finde das Feature wenig aussagekräftig, da nicht absehbar ist wie weit es in der Masse von Spielen genutzt wird. Einen guten Teil der aktuellen DLSS Supported Games spiele ich nicht mal, auch nicht per Epic Geschenk  Da muss ne Karte mit weniger Leistungsaufnahme und mehr VRAM her. Die Hoffnung liegt jetzt bei Big Navi.
> 
> Parallel werde ich versuche ab heute günstig eine gebraucht 2080 Ti bei Ebay abzugreifen. Mehr als 300€ ist mir so ein Teil nicht wert. Vorhin noch eine gesehen, die für 1000€ gebraucht wegging. Wer auch immer so viel dafür bezahlen will. Dann auch die 1080 Ti für knapp 300€. Gibt es so viele schlecht informierte Menschen? xD Ich zahl für ne 2080 Ti nur mehr als 300€, wenn ne AiO dabei ist.


Klar, ich will für nen Porsche auch nur 10.000€ bezahlen ... aber rate mal, wer dann keinen Porsche und auch keine 2080Ti bekommt?

Richtig, ich und du


----------



## Rhetoteles (17. September 2020)

Geduld wird dafür glaube ich reichen, bei nem Porsche aber nicht


----------



## ujmoskito01 (17. September 2020)

Schauen wir mal, ob sie meine Bestellung stornieren... 

ASUS ROG Strix 3090


----------



## Nathenhale (18. September 2020)

Warum sollten Sie? Nur weil noch nicht Launch Day ist ?


----------



## Guru4GPU (23. September 2020)

[X] Keine Aufrüstung in diesem Jahr

Ich habe erst im November 2019 eine RX 5700 XT gekauft, die ist immer noch schnell genug für alles und der Wasserkühler muss sich auch noch rentieren.
Für alle die sich eine RTX 30 GPU Kaufen wollen würde ich ebenfalls empfehlen auf "Big Navi" zu warten.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. September 2020)

Ich hoffe ja, dass von AMD wieder eine Karte an der Schnittstelle zum Prosumer-Bereich kommt, mit vergleichbarer Spieleleistung zu NVidia. Also ähnlich RTX 3090 (bzgl. Spieleleistung von mir aus auch 3080), von mit aus auch mit etwas weniger VRAM, solange der flott genug ist, und gerne etwas günstiger. 
Ich lasse mich jedenfalls überraschen, was AMD auf den Markt wirft, warte in Ruhe die Tests ab und vor allem Dingen die Beruhigung des Marktes mit steigender Verfügbarkeit aller Karten - dann sollten sich auch die Preise etwas einpendeln. 
Und dann muss ich halt mal schauen, wie groß der Fortschritt zur RTX 2080 Ti ist. 
Im Großen und ganzen würde ich zwar gerne aufrüsten, es muss sich im Gesamtpaket aber lohnen. Unter Zugzwang bin ich glücklicherweise erstmal nicht, deshalb abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Stuntman1962 (24. September 2020)

Ich bin noch unschlüssig! Eine potentere Grafikkarte wäre schon schön, Dann könnte ich bei Anno 1800 noch ein bisschen an den Grafikeinstellungen drehen! 
Muss aber erst noch etwas das Forum durchforsten, da ich schon länger nicht mehr hier war und somit nicht mehr so richtig auf dem laufenden bin.


----------



## User-22949 (24. September 2020)

(x)3090. Aber ich warte auch erstmal den Launch der Radeons ab und lasse den Markt sich erstmal beruhigen. In Richtung Weihnachten werde ich mich dann entscheiden.


----------



## 3dfx01 (24. September 2020)

Wohl eher die nicht vorhandene Wahlmöglichkeit: Wo und wann kann man überhaupt eine RTX3000 Karte kaufen? 
Die Ebay-Bots kaufen alles weg, bevor man überhaupt den ersten Teil des Test gelesen hat.


----------



## Schrotti (24. September 2020)

Ich habe meine Entscheidung revidiert.

Für die paar % Mehrleistung gebe ich keine zusätzlichen 800€ aus.


----------



## derstef_computec_account (28. September 2020)

... abwarten auf die 3080 20GB Version.
Wenn die < 1000€ bleibt ist sie wohl die beste Option.


----------



## orca113 (28. September 2020)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Entscheidung revidiert.
> 
> Für die paar % Mehrleistung gebe ich keine zusätzlichen 800€ aus.



So halte ich es auch. Denke ich werde zur 3080 grefen. Habe jetzt gehört das auch eine Gainward Phantomkommt und die wird es sicher als GS.


----------



## Lukasoid (28. September 2020)

Ich warte auf eine 3080 mit 16GB+ Speicher oder eben die RDNA2 vom AMD. 10 GB bei den vielen CUDA Cores sind mir da doch zu wenig. Mit Blick auf Unreal Engine 5 und die hochauflösenden 3D Modelle wird jedes Gigabyte an Speicher sicher vorteilhaft sein. Mehr Speicher -> Mehr Detail/-reichweite.


----------



## Jiko (29. September 2020)

Ich hätte fast auf "eher 3070" geklickt, aber letztendlich bin ich bei "Keine Aufrüstung in diesem Jahr" gegangen. 
Die 3070 würde mir leistungsmäßig passen, aber die 8GB VRAM halte ich für zu knapp bemessen, um für die kommenden Jahre ausreichend zu sein. Schon mit Final Fantasy 15 liege ich ziemlich nah am Limit - und wenn ich plane, mit 4K-Texturen zu spielen, dann wird es sehr schnell zu knapp.
Ergo warte ich mal ab. Eine mögliche RTX 3070 Ti dürfte, wenn sie mehr VRAM bekommt und preislich zwischen der 3070 und der 3080 10G liegt, noch irgendwann interessant werden. Aber hier würde ich zunächst die Preise beobachten und checken, welche Modelle gut sind. Ich rechne nicht mit einer Aufrüstung vor Mitte des nächsten Jahres. Möglicherweise überzeugt mich ja auch AMD mal; bisher bin ich letztendlich doch immer bei nVidia gelandet.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Oktober 2020)

Es dauert vielleicht noch bis 2021 bis Nvidia genug an Händler liefern kann, zumindest gehe ich davon aus. Denn die vielen Neuveröffentlichungen in der nächsten Zeit lasten wohl alle aus, alle wollen das Weihnachtsgeschäft gut mitnehmen in dieser schweren Zeit. Neue Handys, neue Konsolen, neue GPUs und CPUs+Boards und was weiß ich noch alles. Die Fertig PC Hersteller haben sich wohl schon einen Großteil davon gesichert um nicht leer ausgehen zu müssen, ich rechne erst mit einer Entspannung im Februar/März.
----------------------------
Nachtrag:
Ich habe es doch geahnt, meine Vermutung hat sich damit bestätigt: 
GeForce RTX 3090, 3080 & 3070: Nachfrage übersteigt Angebot noch bis 2021


----------



## orca113 (9. Oktober 2020)

Bin jetzt seit gestern Besitzer einer RTX3080. Leider hatte ich noch nicht ausreichend Zeit sie zu geniessen. Hofe am Wochenende etwas Zeit zu finden.


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Oktober 2020)

... ich werde nach diesen schweren Start die GPUs erst einmal generell ignorieren. Zumal nun schon wieder mehr VRam im Gespräch ist
und es diese Karten mit hoher Sicherheit ebenfalls nur in einstelliger Prozentzahl geben wird. Mal sehen wie sich die "Roten" anstellen.
Das nächste Jahr ist noch lang, da wird sich dann schon was finden.


----------



## 3lackhol3 (9. Oktober 2020)

was ist los Jungs. Als mein erster Beitrag während dieser wunderbaren vorzeitigen Veröffentlichung von Nvidia. Ich werde sagen, dass ich Nvidia immer noch für diese Generation von Grafikkarten unterstütze. AMD hat mit Nvidia am längsten den Grafix-Berg bestiegen und scheint immer kurz vor dem Höhepunkt ihrer Fähigkeiten anzuhalten. Ja, dies könnte das Jahr für AMD sein, da Nvidia versucht, diese Veröffentlichung zu beschleunigen und die Anzahl der neu entdeckten Pandemie-Homebodies zu unterschätzen. Obwohl AMD höchstwahrscheinlich eine Strategie für eine praktische Veröffentlichung entwickeln wird, die den Marktanteil nutzt und nicht auf eine Nvidia-Karte wartet. Ich wünschte nur, AMD hätte die Kühnheit, den 3080 frontal anzugreifen und seine Macht nicht für diejenigen zu unterbieten, die entweder: 1, wenig Geld oder 2, müde vom Warten / Abwickeln sind. Na ja, vor dieser Zeit im nächsten Jahr denke ich, dass bei vielen Technologieunternehmen viel geschäftlich untergehen wird. Ich denke auch, dass Nvidia möglicherweise daran arbeiten muss, einige Ressourcen zu sammeln, da ich nicht glaube, dass dieser neu entdeckte Anstieg der Nachfrage für andere zukünftige Versionen nachlassen wird.


----------



## onlygaming (9. Oktober 2020)

(X) 5800X... ups falscher Poll  

Spaß abwarten auf Big Navi wird wohl das Sinnvollste sein.


----------



## Eddy91 (11. Oktober 2020)

Die 3080  wird meine Wahl in naher Zukunft sein. Aber erst einmal die Lieferengpässe abwarten.


----------



## robbe (11. Oktober 2020)

Hab meine 3080 abbestellt und warte auf AMD. Wenn die liefern können und die Leistung  passt, hat Nvidia mich vorerst als Kunden verloren.


----------



## ChrischiHROHH (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich wollte am 15.09.2020 auch eine RTX 3080 ergattern, habe natürlich keine bekommen, nunja. Die Custom Designgs jetzt sind mir defintiv zu teuer und AMD hat was interessantes in der Hinterhand - denke ich.
Dadurch wird es bei mir entweder die 6900 XT für nen hoffentlich geilen Preis. Die ggf. mehr Leistung der RTX 3080 spielt dann für bestimmt 100€ mehr keine Rolle.
Wird Zeit, dass der Oktober endet


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Oktober 2020)

Wir müssen wohl warten bis AMD ihre Karten bringt, dann wird sich die Lage für die neuen Nvidia Karten verbessern, den Ebay Abzockern ihre Grundlage entzogen wird.


----------



## fragged (12. Oktober 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Wir müssen wohl warten bis AMD ihre Karten bringt, dann wird sich die Lage für die neuen Nvidia Karten verbessern, den Ebay Abzockern ihre Grundlage entzogen wird.



Da gebe ich dir 100%ig recht.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (13. Oktober 2020)

[x] eher RTX 3090

habe mir gestern eine ASUS TUF RTX 3090 O24G bestellt


----------



## sebtb (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann alle beruhigen, sobald die 3080 eingebaut war, war das Leben genau wie davor. Spiele die vorher 144fps hatten (2080 RTX), haben sie immer noch, spiele die vorher mit 34 fps liefen, laufen jetzt mit 41. :p So war es zumindest bei mir. Es gab jetzt kein Spiel bei mir was vorher unspielbar war und nun läuft wie Butter


----------



## Gsonz (14. Oktober 2020)

@sebtb Es wechselt aber nicht jeder von einer 2080ti 

Ich habe z.B. eine GTX 1080 die ich bald in Rente schicke und da wäre der Unterschied sehr viel größer.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (15. Oktober 2020)

sebtb schrieb:


> Ich kann alle beruhigen, sobald die 3080 eingebaut war, war das Leben genau wie davor. Spiele die vorher 144fps hatten (2080 RTX), haben sie immer noch, spiele die vorher mit 34 fps liefen, laufen jetzt mit 41. :p So war es zumindest bei mir. Es gab jetzt kein Spiel bei mir was vorher unspielbar war und nun läuft wie Butter


genau das!
visueller unterschied zu 2070S ist bis auf die leistungsaufnahme deutlich geringer ausgefallen als gedacht (FPS sind die gleichen @1600p 75Hz teilweise 95% workload)
die mit abstand größte änderung ist das jetzt 2x MSAA bei GTA5 flüsssig läuft > 4x MSAA durchgesehend 90% auslastung > 8x MSAA bereits zu deutlichen leistungseinbussen


----------



## DeCysos (17. Oktober 2020)

würde eher zur 3070 tendieren, diese würde für mich so denke ich vollkommen ausreichen. 
Habe derzeit eine RX 5500 XT verbaut, aber naja... hätte wohl damals doch gleich die 5700 XT holen sollen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Oktober 2020)

Nicht zu fassen, in diesem Jahr hatte ich mit so einer Mitteilung nicht mehr gerechnet, nicht nach den vielen Artikeln über Lieferschwierigkeiten, ich hatte mich eigentlich schon damit abgefunden heuer keine Ampere Karte mehr zu bekommen.
Gestern bekam ich eine Mail mit dem Inhalt, dass meine RTX3090 zur abholen bereit steht   *Freude Pur!*
Heute nach der Arbeit bin ich gleich hin gefahren, ich glaube ich hatte während der fahrt lange Zeit ein Grinsen im Gesicht


----------



## DeCysos (25. Oktober 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Nicht zu fassen, in diesem Jahr hatte ich mit so einer Mitteilung nicht mehr gerechnet, nicht nach den vielen Artikeln über Lieferschwierigkeiten, ich hatte mich eigentlich schon damit abgefunden heuer keine Ampere Karte mehr zu bekommen.
> Gestern bekam ich eine Mail mit dem Inhalt, dass meine RTX3090 zur abholen bereit steht   *Freude Pur!*
> Heute nach der Arbeit bin ich gleich hin gefahren, ich glaube ich hatte während der fahrt lange Zeit ein Grinsen im Gesicht


Sehr nett... 
Dann haben sie sich wohl mühe gegeben das Du einer der wenigen bist die eine bekommen haben.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe nur am ersten Tag bestellt, das hat laut dem Verkäufer sicher nicht geschadet.
Das ich dort schon Jahrelang Stammkunde bin, hat sicher auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## bofferbrauer (28. Oktober 2020)

Erst mal kucken, was AMD heute bringen wird.


----------



## uka (30. Oktober 2020)

Heute eine 3090 bei NBB bestellt bekommen. Mal schauen ob sie auch ankommt - Block und etwas größeres NT noch hinterher. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## matti30 (1. November 2020)

ich hatte Glück und bin seit kurzem mit einer 3080 Gaming X Trio unterwegs. Undervoltet, 1800 Mhz mit 0.85V.


----------



## Averey (2. November 2020)

Weder Ampere noch BigNavi. 

Hab mich für die vierte Option entschieden und konnte mit Glück eine 4 Monate alte 2080 TI kaufen, für einen sehr guten Preis unter einer aufgemotzten custom 3070. Die 2080 TI hat eine 240 mm AiO und läuft wie ein Traum, wird unter Last nie heißer als 64-65 Grad. 

Bin hochzufrieden und kann mich jetzt an sehr guten FPS erfreuen, die in so manchen Titeln über einer 3070 liegen, vor allem in höheren Auflösungen wegen mehr Vram, 11 Gb sind auch zukunftssicherer. 

Den Quatsch mit der Warterei, keiner/mieser Verfügbarkeit und drastisch überzogenen Preisen auf Ampere (bei BigNavi wirds nicht anders sein) brauch ich mir jetzt nicht antun.


----------



## ujmoskito01 (4. November 2020)

Gestern ist endlich meine Asus ROG Strix 3090 OC von Amazon zum Preis von 1614,88 Euro geliefert worden. Bin froh sie für den Kurs erwischt zu haben, wird aktuell zu weitaus höheren Preisen angeboten und das wäre sie im Vergleich zur Founders nicht wert.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (27. November 2020)

RTX 3090.


----------



## MOD6699 (27. November 2020)

Bei den Preisen der 6800 800 Euro ++ wohl doch eher ne 3070


----------



## Nathenhale (27. November 2020)

die 3090 wirkt so langsam wie ein guter deal.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. November 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> die 3090 wirkt so langsam wie ein guter deal.


Nur bis zum Erscheinen der 3080ti.


----------



## Nathenhale (27. November 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Nur bis zum Erscheinen der 3080ti.


ich würde mal davon ausgehen das, die nicht vor Januar auf dem Markt kommt und dann auch für 1000€ und Stückzahlen die dem Namen Nvlieferbar alle ehre machen.

Edit: Ende März und noch immer keine 3080TI zu sehen.


----------



## Ghost_of_Mars (25. März 2021)

Hab ne Weile gewartet, mich in die Warteschlange bei EVGA gestellt für eine RTX3090 FTW3 Ultra Gaming, diese ist nunmehr gekommen zum UVP-Preis und ich konnte gut gegenfinanzieren nachdem ich vor 2 Wochen meine RTX2080Ti mit kleinen Abstrichen noch sehr gut zu Geld machen konnte (> 1000€). Für mich hat sich also das Warten gelohnt und ich konnte für unterm Strich 900€ Einsatz ne 3090 schießen


----------



## IICARUS (25. März 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> [X] Keine Aufrüstung in diesem Jahr.
> 
> Komme mit meiner 2080 Super noch gut aus, daher habe ich nicht vor dieses Jahr was aufzurüsten. Es kommt auch der Herbst und mein Geldbaum wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr blühten.


Im Februar musste ich mein Geldbaum gut düngen, denn meine 2080S ist defekt gegangen und so war ich sozusagen gezwungen mir eine 3080 Grafikkarte zu kaufen.


----------



## Ghost_of_Mars (26. März 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Februar musste ich mein Geldbaum gut düngen, denn meine 2080S ist defekt gegangen und so war ich sozusagen gezwungen mir eine 3080 Grafikkarte zu kaufen.



War auf die Karte keine Garantie mehr? Was ist mit der passiert? Noch zu Geld machen können?


----------



## IICARUS (26. März 2021)

Grafikkarte ist in die RMA, aber bezüglich Corona und auch dem angespannten Grafikkartenmarkt wird alles sehr lange dauern. Daher habe ich neu kaufen müssen um nicht mehrere Monate ohne Grafikkarte da stehen zu müssen. Zudem glaube ich kaum das ich eine neue Grafikkarte bekomme und eher ein Zeitwert als Geld zurückerhalten werde.


----------

